# panopticlick



## fernandel (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi!

I did try www/cliqz with HTTPZ, uMatrix and uBlock Origin prerelease version and I got what is on the picture. Otherwise, I am using Firefox with some addons...


----------



## Lamia (Jan 18, 2020)

I might give it a try.

Interestingly, they are coming to the market late. 
See https://cliqz.com/about. IE, FF, Safari,etc hold the four corners of the browser world and are indeed in the US. Cliqz as the European browser. I like that!


----------

